# Rebooting iMac



## redhalton (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope this isn't a silly question ;-))

What is the best way to reboot my iMac?

I've had a few times where things have gotten messed up and I've simply reach around the back and pushed the large button, but this doesn't always seem to work for me. 

On my win machine when things got hung up I'd use ctrl/alt/del, if this didn't work I'd reboot and if this didn't work I'd pull the plug--jeez in the end I hated my win machine.

I haven't had anything too serious happen with my new iMac, just want to be prepared.

Thanks...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Command + Option + Escape will bring up something like the task manager on Windows. It's called the Force Quit menu. This will usually allow you to force quit hung applications.

Or, you can try restarting from the Apple Menu by choosing Restart, or Shut Down.

Or, you can hold in the power button on the back of the machine for 5 seconds, which will force your Mac to shut down. Then, power it back up by pressing the power button again. Use this as your last resort. Usually only when the complete system locks up.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Unlike Windoze "Command Option Escape" will let you quit the hung app almost every time. Note you can even relaunch the Finder if needed.

"Control Eject-Button" is a quick shortcut that will allow you to shut things down properly.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

redhalton said:


> Hope this isn't a silly question ;-))


Not silly.

Largely unneeded, but not silly at all.



> What is the best way to reboot my iMac?


The first thing you should know is that a situation where you are forced to reboot the Mac should be a VERY VERY RARE occurrence.

Under normal use, rebooting should only occur after a software install or update that modifies the system in some way. At the end of that process you will be advised that the system needs to restart, and presented with a button labelled "Restart."

Apart from that scenario, you should not be needing to reboot your Mac.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> "Control Eject-Button" is a quick shortcut that will allow you to shut things down properly.



Hmm.. this method doesn't seem to work on my Macbook. But, I do remember and just tested that pressing the power button once brings up the quick shortcut on my Macbook. I wonder if these methods differ between desktops and notebooks?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

i think it's Command/Control + Eject that issues the restart command - at least on my MB.


----------

